# Dreamworkes QR 25 turbo kit



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any expereince good or bad to share on this kit? Thanks

http://www.dreamworkesracing.com/cg...x32178&session=403bc3f94c1f808c&L=eng&P=25078


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's been "in development" for 2 years now.

don't hold your breath.

the QR kits that are available are listed in the sticky in this forum.........read it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

PTI has a kit that is proven.
Stemar Motorsports will piece together a kit, including a manifold which they can make.
I wouldnt count on Dreamworks...they are the next Area 51.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> PTI has a kit that is proven.
> Stemar Motorsports will piece together a kit, including a manifold which they can make.
> I wouldnt count on Dreamworks...they are the next Area 51.


Hmmm, am I missing something. Looks like the dreamworkes is available at least from the looks of their website. I like the 50 state carb.. Probably will end up going with PTI.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ye are missin something.....their kit isn't available.

hell, there were a few people who "pre-purchased" the kit from them like a year and a half ago....dreamworkes gave them refunds. the kit still isn't ready.

prolly never will be.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Either Dreamworks or Area 51 (bogus) was the company that claimed a full turbo kit for like 2500 bucks...there is no way it can be done right for that amount of money. PTI is the only current kit in production that is worth investing in.


----------

